# how can we get back our "stolen"condo?



## portugallover (Oct 19, 2015)

ok, here is the problem, my father was living in Portugal for 30 years and owned a condo with my mother.
my mother owns 50%( he bought it when married).
I own 25%, and my sister 25% (we are the sole inheritant of my father)

After the purchase of this condo my mother has been divorced and my father died.
we have learned that my father ( 1or 2 years before dying) signed a little contract with one of his friend stating he can manage the condo, and it says it s valid for 30 years.

my father was a bad and very jealous man and tried everything to let us nothing. the last 10 years, his state of mind was vengeance and money was never enough despite the fact he had a very comfortable life with plenty of money.he was greedy and wanted to be a multi millionaire. 

this is now 5 years that my father died(2010) and we have not seen any money from rent or whatever , the condo is still under the name of my father and apparently manage by his crook friend who probably live inside or gave it to an agency ..

we would like to pass the ownership of this condo to me and my mother and kick this crook out , but my sister don't want to sign anything. She simply say it s not worth the hassle(pay lawyer and tax...) and prefer to abandon her 25% part. but she want sell her part to me for an outrageous price. 

the town in Portugal needs the signature of all of us and as my sister doesn't want sign anything, it s all blocked for now.


any advice?


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

Get a lawyer.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Just going on the tiny bit of information you give when you write your QUOTE " father was a bad and very jealous man and tried everything to let us nothing. the last 10 years, his state of mind was vengeance and money.....he was greedy" and your sister QUOTE " but she want sell her part to me for an outrageous price"

Which suggests you are obsessed by money and care nothing about family so, perhaps, there are reasons why your father did what he did with his own possessions. As you said it happened for 10 years and he died 5 years ago surely there has been enough time for you to move on with your life? The Portuguese inheritance system has caused petty family squabbles and indecision for a long time . If you cannot get along with the other part owners then you can resort to paying lawyers to get your own way, but as you are a minor, 25%, share holder then you can be out voted at every turn and you will still have to pay your lawyers.


----------



## portugallover (Oct 19, 2015)

this a.. hole was a low life style, an alcoholic and a disgusting man and all he wanted was vengeance against my mother who worked hard for her children who have been abandoned when both were 7 years old. don't judge of what you read , it s complicated . I m the good guy here, i have always been for my family but my father was the weakest point with his addictions. 

he even set his condo on fire to get insurance money without thinking he could have killed his neighbor.. he spent the money he got from the insurance company in prostitutes, and drugs for his ladies in Portugal . he didn't fix it. 

it has nothing to do with money but I wish to get this condo back for my mother who owns it or to sell it and buy a new condo for her. 

we tried with a lawyer but the lawyer said he need all signatures. my sister doesn't want to sign anything because she fears now we will get nothing at the end. she still tried to trick me thinking I will pay her for her signature . I told her I will pay for lawyer fees and everything but she prefer to let it go and consider this condo forgotten. (despite the fact she cashed already 50 percent of my father assets )


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You say QUOTE " i have always been for my family" and " it has nothing to do with money" yet this does no tally with the negative things you say about your family Quote "this a.. hole was a low life style, an alcoholic and a disgusting man" "she still tried to trick me thinking I will pay her for her signature""she want sell her part to me for an outrageous price"/.

You also say quote "he even set his condo on fire to get insurance money without thinking he could have killed his neighbor.. he spent the money he got from the insurance company in prostitutes, and drugs for his ladies in Portugal" So if you know that he set his condo on fire to get the insurance money why not tell the police rather than vent your spleen on an interweb forum?


----------



## Mamacats (Jan 10, 2008)

Unless and until you all agree to sign the paperwork nothing can be done.


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

You say that the condo is still in your father's name. Have you not processed his estate? After all this time you should have dealt with the probate. Oh and don't forget that once you have the property in three names there are three lots of IMI to pay!
There is an incongruity between the assertion that your sister wants to waive her interest or sell it to you for a huge sum..... Me thinks there is more to this tale than we are being told.


----------

